# 29 gallon plans (paralabidochromis)



## pumh (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

I will soon have an empty 29 gallon aquarium, i know it is small. I am still coming up with stocking possibilities and was wondering if you thought a paralabidochromis group would do okay.

Any and all help is great!

thanks, pumh


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu may try with H.sauvagei Mwanza north or with H.sp"red fire", one male and 3 or 4 females should be good.
xris


----------

